# A new puzzle for ya



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2020)

I got this wood from the Air Force Base Hobby shop near me. It is from a coffee table that a guy was going to repair but abandoned it in the end. He said it was from Japan, family had it since he was a kid, so circa 40+ years ago. The top was made from 2 q-sawn boards, each 13" wide, so it came from a pretty big tree. initially thought it was oak or ash, but no.... calculated out to a little less than 40lbs per cubic foot. No noticeable odor. First pic is the end, 3/4 x 5" and the next pic is the face, about 4x5". Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 12, 2020)

_*Picrasma quassioides*_

W.A.G.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 12, 2020)

Barry, as you probably well know by now, Mark doesn't believe in speaking English. He's talking about Japanese bitterwood (aka nigaki). The end grain shown on the NCSU LUNA site is consitent with that suggestion, but I'd need to see the end grain in more detail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks gents, that's the best pic I can take with what I have, couldn't find the NCSU LUNA pics you referred to. But it seems unlikely that is it is _Picrasma quassioides_ since it is described as a shrub or small tree, and as I mentioned, the boards came from a large tree, I estimate about 30" DBH*. * I'll keep looking....


----------



## phinds (Feb 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> ... couldn't find the NCSU LUNA pics you referred to.


https://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/servlet/view/all --- Excellent resource if you already know a wood and just want to verify it. It has a link in the sticky at the top of the Wood ID forum (wood ID resources)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks gents, that's the best pic I can take with what I have, couldn't find the NCSU LUNA pics you referred to. But it seems unlikely that is it is _Picrasma quassioides_ since it is described as a shrub or small tree, and as I mentioned, the boards came from a large tree, I estimate about 30" DBH*. * I'll keep looking....



I was just guessing. Big difference from 30 cm to 30 inches. I have very few reference samples from Japan and surrounding area. Your wood looks very interesting, assume I lack it in my collection, but don't know. I had fig in mind, but again lack any supporting information. Seeing those large pores showing on (in) the face grain should be a good clue, however, not for me as of yet.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2020)

On searching for common native lumber for Japan, Japanese Chestnut is one that looks like a strong possibility, the boards I have really do resemble chestnut. one even has a large patch of worm holes like Ive seen in a lot of chestnut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2020)

Well this is Chestnut, not species specific. Color match is good, but the way that the pores taper off in size does not seem to match your piece. Yours looks to have 10-12 growth rings per inch for the larger rings then down to (up) 20-25 rings per inch. Never had old growth chestnut, so a new adventure may be ahead.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> WellView attachment 179877 this is Chestnut, not species specific. Color match is good, but the way that the pores taper off in size does not seem to match your piece. Yours looks to have 10-12 growth rings per inch for the larger rings then down to (up) 20-25 rings per inch. Never had old growth chestnut, so a new adventure may be ahead.


Yea I looked at some of Paul's images for chestnut, some of them are a very good likeness of mine, some not so much


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2020)

Any ideas @Byron Barker ? You may have encountered in in your part of the world.....


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 22, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Any ideas @Byron Barker ? You may have encountered in in your part of the world.....


Never seen wood like that. I was thinking oak when I first saw it, but seems like no. The Japanese Blue oak is typically very dark and dense.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

